# Cubase 8.5 Track Colors (370)



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

370 colors for your tracks because I have no life!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/89lfmwsotm7ng5u/370 Colors.cpr?dl=0

I am not that familiar with Dropbox so let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow Thanks!


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Wow Thanks!


You're Welcome!


----------



## zvenx (Oct 18, 2016)

wow I have 163 colours in mine and that was considered an extreme amount in other circles.
thanks
rsp


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

zvenx said:


> wow I have 163 colours in mine and that was considered an extreme amount in other circles.
> thanks
> rsp


No Problem! Enjoy!


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 18, 2016)

What a generous gesture. Thank you, mate.


----------



## catsass (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow! Thank you!

Question:
I currently have a 'track color set' installed that was created and offered quite some time ago by someone on the Steinberg forum. Will your offering append or replace these? My concern is losing all track colors I have assigned in current and previous projects.


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 18, 2016)

Please help me: how can I make use of the new color set?
When I open the color list for a track, I cannot reach more colors than the maximum size of my two monitors.

When I use the "colors tab" in the Cubase menu, I cannot scroll downwards to the other colors.

Please give us some support to make use of this great feature.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

catsass said:


> Wow! Thank you!
> 
> Question:
> I currently have a 'track color set' installed that was created and offered quite some time ago by someone on the Steinberg forum. Will your offering append or replace these? My concern is losing all track colors I have assigned in current and previous projects.



I don't know of any way to ADD to existing colors. Loading this color set will replace the existing color set.



lucky909091 said:


> Please help me: how can I make use of the new color set?
> When I open the color list for a track, I cannot reach more colors than the maximum size of my two monitors.
> 
> When I use the "colors tab" in the Cubase menu, I cannot scroll downwards to the other colors.
> ...



Sorry for the delay in getting back to you,..day job took priority. You should be able to access all the colors from the tool bar using the "select colors" button.





Then using the arrow at the bottom of the dropdown list.


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 18, 2016)

I just wish Cubase 9 allow for a matrix instead of that so-90's looking loooooong bar.. but thanks for the great effort man.
Now, can I attach those colors to the software (prefs?) or should I just save it as a template?
Thanks again.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

You should be able to save them as the default. I am not in front of my computer at the moment. When I return I will give instructions on how to set them as the default.


----------



## leggylangdon (Oct 18, 2016)

Mazing! Thank you!


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 18, 2016)

If you would like to save the color set as Cubase Default

Click the "Select Colors" button on your tool bar.




Scroll to the very bottom of the list and select "Project Colors..."




Select "Options" at the bottom of the new window.




Select "Save Current Set as Program Defaults" and click "OK"





Enjoy!


----------



## C-Wave (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## J-M (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you so much, I really like spicing things up with different colors!


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great. Thank you for your help and all of these screenshots.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Oct 19, 2016)

Cheers bud, this is sweet.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Oct 19, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Great. Thank you for your help and all of these screenshots.


You are very welcome! 



Noam Guterman said:


> Cheers bud, this is sweet.



Enjoy!


MrLinssi said:


> Thank you so much, I really like spicing things up with different colors!



Awesome! Have fun with them!


----------



## Phillip (Dec 7, 2016)

Very nice color selection. Thank you!


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 7, 2016)

Very useful, thanks a lot!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## greggybud (Dec 7, 2016)

Maestro1972 said:


> I don't know of any way to ADD to existing colors. Loading this color set will replace the existing color set.



Thanks!

I have seyoums colors. He seems to be charging a huge $3 these days.

http://www.dawlab.net/color-pack-for-cubase-inc-maschine-colors/

I have Tyrcians colors which are a large collection of all pastels which I find very useful.
Somehow I have both plus the stock Cubase colors. So somehow new packs were added to existing colors.

I think Tyrcian may have taken Seyonums and combined them for release, but I can't even find his download at the moment.

As mentioned, the horizontal color selection based from the inspector is bad because you can't scroll past the end of your screen. It's a bug I guess. Steinberg knows about it. Just not priority I suppose. But using the tool bar drop-down things should work. You can scroll using the up/down arrows. There should be a much better way because this is very old looking.

Edit: Now I remember. Screwed with XML files.
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=181&t=68076
this is how you combine color packs.


----------



## smalltownpoet (Feb 28, 2019)

any chance of a reup please? thanks!


----------

